# Rig trip on the Reel Mojo



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a nice trip to the rigs, crew of five aboard Ken's 1969 John Almand, the Rell Mojo. Headed out straitgh to the shallower rigs before heading to Petronius, fantastic weather, loaded up quickly on BFT but no luck with YFT, opted to drop for sword, seas were absolutely flat, not a bite all night !! Kept deep dropping and jigging our way back to fill up the cooler with large mingos/scamp/snowies,AJ etc... good mess of fish and a good time, just a bit limited by the fuel range, powell or even beer can/Marlin not being an option.
Saw a small single outboard cape horn , Pretty Tough or Rough, quite gutsy but waether was so nice, they seem to be doing well on the BFT.
Oh, and yes sharks were serious competitors ...it seems to be the norm lately.
Hopefully Ed(submariner) will join in and post some pictures of the fish.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sharks are now are part of the equation for the closer rigs than they used to be, the new laws are a good thing for sharks, but bad for the rigs near the shelf. Glad you got out, we were surprised that we did not see another boat fishing all day as we passed Petronius, Marlin and Ram. I expected to see more.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Frenchy, my 24 is not that small!!! It was great talking with y'all and we did catch a boatload of big blackfins! I've fished small boats for most of my life, so I just prepare properly and roll!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*pictures of the trip*

rig at night 

Jack with fish :no:


E catching fish:whistling:

Ron with fish :notworthy:


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice load! 
I think we all must be blind b/c we didn't see another boat out there as well besides all the supply ships. Stayed near Marlin and Neptune. Will be posting our report soon.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

We fished for swords at the Steps all night without a bite as well. Still was a great night to be out there.


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice catch. The sharks have been numerous at the rigs last few times I have been out (all year). Happy to say that we only encountered one at the marlin and beercan and it only took 3/4 of a BF on the way up.


----------

